# Flower Power



## BlondeAverageReader (May 24, 2018)

Foxgloves 






Clematis Barbara



Welsh Poppy + Bumblebee


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Mar 29, 2019)

*Spring has arrived early*


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 29, 2019)

what are the green on green ones?
they _are_ and _are-not _yellow at the same time.
that HAS TO BE a poetic prompt!
i can't invent any more word-names right now.
NaPo2019 is presenting as a 33foot deep lake.
but i can still see these.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Mar 29, 2019)

-xXx- said:


> what are the green on green ones?
> they _are_ and _are-not _yellow at the same time.
> that HAS TO BE a poetic prompt!
> i can't invent any more word-names right now.
> ...



They are Euphorbia commonly called Spurge, they’re rampant in my front garden. Like hot dry conditions and spread through underground roots popping up everywhere including the lawn. The milky sap can cause skin problems but the unusual colour flowers are worth the risk.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 19, 2019)

Flowers and poetry go nice together. Such lovely flowers, and pictures, too!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (May 21, 2019)




----------



## 50shadesofdoubt (May 21, 2019)




----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jun 7, 2019)

*Lovely, rain at last!*


----------



## Terry D (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 7, 2019)

Oooooooo! Terry your second, and especially third, shots are incredible!

Nice!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jun 18, 2019)

*Roses*


----------



## Amnesiac (Jun 18, 2019)

I _love_ sunflowers!!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jul 13, 2019)

*Sun Lovers.*


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 17, 2019)

Lovely, lovely flowers!


----------

